# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Ik kom er maar niet van af

## Appelsap

Hey
Ik ben nu 15 jaar een jongen.
Heb nu ongv. vanaf mijn 12de al last van puistjes.
Ik heb veel geprobeerd : Clearasyl Tonic , Clearasyl Creme , Dr van de Hoog tonic (gebruik ik nu) Dr van der hoog Creme , Dettol :P , Eryderm van de Appotheek , Thaise creme (gekregen van iemand die zei dat dat goed was -.-)
Ik wordt er heel onzeker van en bedek steeds mijn gezicht al kom ik dicht bij iemand  :Mad: .
Ze zitten voornamelijk op mijn gezicht en schouders.
Was een paar dagen geleden in kroatie (lekker zon). OP het eind van de vakantie waren ze bijna allemaal weg.Eenmaal thuis komen ze er weer aan :@.
Kan Iemand Mij Helpen?!

----------


## johan26

Bezoek de dermatoloog eens, hij/zij zou je vast verder kunnen helpen. Er zijn schimmelinfecties bekend die puistjes (voornamelijk op de rug) veroorzaken, en deze gaan pas na inname van de medicijnen weg. 

Uiteraard heb je ook de leeftijd voor puistjes. Gezonde voeding zal het iets verminderen.

----------


## Appelsap

Tja dat is hem ook een beetje (denk ik )
Ik eet helemaal niet gezond
Nooit groente of fruit (laatste paar dagen bananen)
Ik lust het gewoon niet  :Frown:

----------


## Appelsap

Niemand meer??  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

haha geen groente en fruit?
hoe ben je opgevoed? ach laat maar:P
er zijn mensen die zeggen dat 's nachts tandpasta op je gezicht smeren helpt...
ik weet niet of t helpt, maar ik heb ooit ns van iemand gehoord die zei dat het hielp, mn zus heeft het ook wel ns geprobeerd alleen zij vond dat t zeer deed ofso... nja je moet maar zien:P ik ga in de tussentijd wel ff kijken wat allemaal moet kunnen helpen, je hoort nog van me...

----------


## johan26

ja klopt, tandpasta droogt de puistje uit. Werkt goed! Alleen werkt het niet preventief!

----------


## Sylvia93

ik heb wat dingen op 't internet gevonden, dus let op, tzijn geen ervaringen van mezelf maar van andere mensen...
_
Voor het behandelen van puistjes kan je het volgende halen bij de drogist. Het is al een heel oud middel wat ik met veel succes ook door geef aan anderen. Koop bij de drogist bloem van zwavelen cremotart van 1 ons en neem 's morgens een afgestreken theelepel met wat water in. Let wel het kan iets erger worden maar dat zakt gauw af. Veel succes_ 

_Koop bij de drogist biergist tabletten, want deze werken bloedzuiverend, helpt daarom ook bij wratten_

_Jeugdpuistjes: Zodra je puistje op ziet komen dan dep je er een druppel echinaforce op. Liefst paar maal per dag. Inlaten drogen en het puistje komt niet eens meer op._

_Werkt voornamelijk bij steenpuisten maar ook bij gewone puistjes. Het klinkt misschien raar maar je moet een aardappel schillen, door midden snijden en die in je broekzak stoppen (overdag) en onder je kussen leggen (s\'nachts). Veel mensen lachen je uit als je dit vertelt maar tot nu toe werkt het bijna altijd. Voor de gein moet je de andere helft van de aardappel maar op een ander donker plekje leggen, bijv. in je klerenkast en na een paar dagen de twee aardappels met elkaar vergelijken.
_
srry dat doet me idd ook lachen.. kweet niet wat voor raar persoon het is geweest die denkt dat dat helpt mja t valt te proberen:P

_Puistjes zijn gewoon bacterieen en vitaminen te kort en ik had eerst een klein beetje last van puistjes en ik heb elke avond kruidenthee gedronken en 1 vitamine pil genomen en 's ochtens en 's avonds mijn gezicht gewassen met uni cura en na een week waren al mijn puistjes weg, het helpt echt!_

okee ga eerst dit maar eens proberen of mijn bovenste tip... wie weet helpt iets, zo niet, gaak meer voor je opzoeken, en anders zit dr niks anders op dan bijv naar je huisarts te gaan, die kan uitzoeken of je miss ergens allergisch voor iets bent (chocola??)
okee, ik hoor het nog van je?

----------

